# (Schwimmer-)Montage für Wolfsbarsch



## schakal1182 (19. März 2007)

Grundsätzlich frage ich mich welche Ausrüstung benötigt wird. Ich hatte vor dazu meine Zanderausrüstung zu nutzen. Eine 30g-Pose ist auch vorhanden. Als Köder wollte ich diese weißen bzw. silbernen Bauchstreifen nehmen die es laut anderer Threads in dem Angelladen in Westkapelle gibt.

Wie sollte dann die komplette Montage aussehen?


----------



## DxcDxrsch (20. März 2007)

*AW: (Schwimmer-)Montage für Wolfsbarsch*

stell dir das wie ne übergroße schwimmermonatge für hornhecht vor. alles ne nummer größer und denn is jut... also kannste dir almöglisches aussuchen, wasserkugel, spirolino oder ich denke sogar ganz normal durchlaufposen würden funktionieren wenn man damit die entsprechende weite schafft! dann 1-1,5 vorfach, vernünftigen einzelhaken so 1/0 würd ich mal schätzen und dann gib ihm  

greetz Doc


----------



## schakal1182 (20. März 2007)

*AW: (Schwimmer-)Montage für Wolfsbarsch*

Ich habe die unten abgebildete Pose zur Verfügung. Sie ist mit 30g vorbebleit. Findet solch eine Schwimmermontage eher an einer Spinnrute verwendung oder eher an einer Brandungsrute?

zur Spinnfischvariante:
Wenn von Meereswobblern die Rede ist - spricht man da über kleine Pilker? Oder sind dort normale Kunststoffwobbler in einfachster Ausführung gemeint?


----------



## joopie (20. März 2007)

*AW: (Schwimmer-)Montage für Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo,
die gezeigte Pose (Buldo) ist eigentlich für Hornhechte gedacht. Mit einem ca. 1,5 m langen Vorfach und Makrelen- oder Hornhechtfetzen und entsprechender Spinnrute ( ca. 3m WG 60-80gr) werden die in die Strömung geworfen und leicht gezupft.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Wolfsbarsch macht das fischen mit einem Schwimmer nur nachts Sinn, da die Seebarsche am Tag in der Regel am Grund stehen.

Ansonsten ist eigentlich Spinnfischen angesagt. 
Für den "Anfänger" geht das am Besten mit Meerforellenblinkern.
Je nach Strömung sollte man ein Gewicht zwischen 15 und 28 gr nehmen. Pflicht ist eigentlich dabei auch eine geflochtene Schnur von ca. 10 kg Tragkraft.
Gut gehen auch Gummifische. Wobbler kann man in Holland vor Ort kaufen. Im Angelgeschäft geben die Dir auch gute Tipps was so läuft!


----------



## schakal1182 (20. März 2007)

*AW: (Schwimmer-)Montage für Wolfsbarsch*

Okay dann nehm ich einfach alles an Gerät mit was ich da habe. Meine Freundin wird sich freuen *gg*

Zupft man dann die Blinker über den Grund?
Und schaltet man noch ein Stück monofile Schnur zwischen Hauptschnur und Blinker?


----------



## joopie (20. März 2007)

*AW: (Schwimmer-)Montage für Wolfsbarsch*

Hi Schakal1182,
googel mal!
Viel Erfolg!


----------

